# cool mister shipping is crazy



## Neeko (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.atlantishydroponics.com/Sprays-Leaf-Washes-Aerosols-and-Foggers/Atlantis-Hydroponics-2-liter-sprayer.asp shipping is 12.49


----------



## james.w (Aug 2, 2011)

Go to Home Depot.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 2, 2011)

do they have one like that? I find the pressure ones break easily. I use them at work.


----------



## james.w (Aug 2, 2011)

I've had my pressure one for about 6 months and haven't had any problems with it at all.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm, maybe, its either that or rig a humidifier like ive seen in some enclosures. the cost seems high for the humidifier set up though


----------



## james.w (Aug 2, 2011)

I did my humidifier for about $35.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 2, 2011)

this looks like the biggest for my price rang i can find http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?filterBy=&skuId=687828&productId=687828&navAction=jump&navCount=3 is cool mist ok? Also was tubing and all that more then 10 bucks?


----------



## james.w (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is a video of one set up (courtesy of RobK)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNWs4MaoNOg

Here is the one that I have 
http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-compact-personal-ultrasonic-humidifier/ID=prod6040512-product

On the second page of this post, RobK offers to send everything needed (for free) to make this humidifier work, not sure if the offer still stands, but worth a shot.
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7732&page=2&highlight=humidifier#axzz1TeijKIu0


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 3, 2011)

I have used the same pressure pump daily for about 3-4 years with no issues. also I just installed 2 of the "Rob K." Humidifiers this week, cost 28$each then about 6$ total for the pvc and fittings. any other humidifier I found was about 50$ each. the nozzle on mine was dif. then Rob's so I popped it off went to Home Depot and found what fitted properly. I couldnt be anymore happy with how it worked out.


----------

